
Can California Be Saved? - kafkaesque
http://www.nationalreview.com/article/425885/california-high-taxes-immigration-democrats
======
dudul
I f-ing hope not.

To be a little more constructive :) the article is kind of needlessly
alarmist. The fact that no one is taking action of the lack of water several
years in a row is kind of crazy, but hey, is Boston doing anything about their
shitty public transportation after their crazy winter?

